# onomatopeya bebé



## Narda McCarthy

Buenos días.  Conocen ustedes la onomatopeya de los sonidos hechos por un recién nacido?  Como se le llamaría?  Gracias desde ya por su ayuda.


----------



## Jonno

Depende del sonido  Los bebés hacen muchos diferentes.

Gué, papapa, bababa, brrr, prrr...


----------



## Narda McCarthy

Gracias Jonno, tienes razón.  Deseo utilizarlo en el siguiente párrafo:
".... porque estaban muy ocupados haciéndole los* cues* al niño".  Lo que pasa es que la palabra cues no existe y me gustaría usar algo parecido.


----------



## Jonno

Las onomatopeyas que te puse tampoco existen en los diccionarios 

Con las onomatopeyas pasa muchas veces, hay tanta libertad para formarlas que únicamente las muy muy usadas están recogidas en los diccionarios.


----------



## Ekvintroj

Sí, entiendo lo que querés decir, es complicado de explicar, pero veamos: lo que planteas no sería una onomatopeya, creo que no existe una palabra para definirlo. 

Sería como preguntarse "¿Qué es un ladrido, un aullido, un mugido?", uno solo puede responder "Son distintos tipos de sonidos emitidos por animales", pero no son onomatopeyas.

Yo simplemente diría "(...) porque estaban muy ocupados *jugando *con el niño."

Y ahora me entró la duda sobre si existe o no una palabra que defina la pregunta que puse más arriba.


----------



## Peón

Jonno said:


> Depende del sonido  Los bebés hacen muchos diferentes.
> 
> Gué, papapa, bababa, brrr, prrr...





Sobre todo prrrr.....


----------



## Narda McCarthy

Gracias a los dos Jonno y Ekvintroj.  Tengo que tomar una decisión.  La verdad es que cuando hay un bebé en casa, los padres y los abuelos se sientan a mirarlo embobados y no juegan, solamente emiten sonidos rarísimos que quieren imitar los que hace el recién nacido, es tanta la fascinación que se pueden pasar horas en eso y es lo que deseo expresar pero no quería hacerlo con una palabra inventada por mi.  Talvez me incline a utilizar tu *gué* Jonno.


----------



## Narda McCarthy

prrr me está gustando también


----------



## Jonno

Antes he escrito "gué" ... pero no sé si lo que vendría mejor es "güe". Con "prrr" no vas a tener problemas para escribirla


----------



## cbrena

Narda McCarthy said:


> Deseo utilizarlo en el siguiente párrafo:
> ".... porque estaban muy ocupados haciéndole los* cues* al niño". Lo que pasa es que la palabra cues no existe y me gustaría usar algo parecido.


 
_"... porque estaban muy ocupados haciéndole *ajos* al niño" _

Es lo que yo uso y parece que existe. 

*ajo **3**.*

*1. *interj. U. para acariciar y estimular a los niños para que empiecen a hablar.


----------



## Narda McCarthy

gües suena como lo que yo tenía en la cabeza.    Gracias Cbrena, voy a investigar esa también.


----------



## Peón

Narda McCarthy said:


> La verdad es que cuando hay un bebé en casa, los padres y los abuelos se sientan a mirarlo embobados y no juegan, solamente emiten sonidos rarísimos que quieren imitar los que hace el recién nacido, es tanta la fascinación que se pueden pasar horas en eso y es lo que deseo expresar pero no quería hacerlo con una palabra inventada por mi.  Talvez me incline a utilizar tu *gué* Jonno.



Aquí, los padres y abuelos del primer recién llegado (que para los siguientes ya no hay demasiado tiempo, esa es la verdad..), mientras miran embobados al bebé dicen: *agó, agó...*


----------



## Narda McCarthy

Eso es exactamente, miras al muchachito, lo hueles y le murmuras un montón de cosas rarísimas que seguramente lo dejan preguntándose si habrá llegado al planeta equivocado.

Mil gracias a los cuatro Jonno, Ekvintroj, Peón y Cbrena.  Me ayudaron mucho.


----------



## Bloodsun

Peón said:


> Aquí, los padres y abuelos del primer recién llegado (que para los siguientes ya no hay demasiado tiempo, esa es la verdad..), mientras miran embobados al bebé dicen: *agó, agó...*



Más bien: *ajó, ajó*

Y además de existir en el habla, existe en el diccionario:


> ajó.
> 1. interj. ajo3.
> ajo3.
> 1. interj. U. para acariciar y estimular a los niños para que empiecen a hablar.



Lo que es ponerse a la altura de un recién nacido... y sin embargo díganme quién no lo hace. 

En cuanto a las mencionadas criaturas (cuyos sonidos son mucho menos patéticos que los nuestros al hablarles), suele "decirse" que los bebés hacen *agugutata*. Es como la señal identificatoria de un bebé (entiéndase, en el caso de que a un grandulote se le ocurra imitarlo), una onomatomeya múltiple...


Saludos.


----------



## Narda McCarthy

Me encanta, mil gracias Bloodsun!


----------



## ninux

Bloodsun said:


> Más bien: *ajó, ajó*
> 
> Y además de existir en el habla, existe en el diccionario:
> 
> 
> Lo que es ponerse a la altura de un recién nacido... y sin embargo díganme quién no lo hace.
> 
> En cuanto a las mencionadas criaturas (cuyos sonidos son mucho menos patéticos que los nuestros al hablarles), suele "decirse" que los bebés hacen *agugutata*. Es como la señal identificatoria de un bebé (entiéndase, en el caso de que a un grandulote se le ocurra imitarlo), una onomatomeya múltiple...
> 
> 
> Saludos.



O sea la onomatopeya sería que los niños "_*agugutatan*_" (por el concepto que tengo yo de la palabra "onomatopeya") 

*onomatopeya**.*
 (Del lat. tardío _onomatopoeia,_ y este del gr. ὀνοματοποιΐα).
* 1.     * f. Imitación o recreación del sonido de algo en el vocablo que se forma para significarlo. _Muchas palabras han sido formadas por onomatopeya._


----------



## cbrena

ninux said:


> O sea la onomatopeya sería que los niños "_*agugutatan*_" (por el concepto que tengo yo de la palabra "onomatopeya")


 
Más bien somos los adultos los que *agugutatamos* cuando nos dirigimos a ellos.


----------



## Jonno

Yo no sé si los niños de algún académico de la lengua decían ajo y por eso está en el diccionario... porque los de mi familia ninguno


----------



## Narda McCarthy

Excelente Jonno!  Me has hecho reir.  Pero es cierto, yo es la primera vez que lo escucho/leo


----------



## Ekvintroj

En realidad decirle "ajó" a un bebé es bastante común, pero... es medio ridículo.


----------



## Narda McCarthy

En realidad si nos ponemos a pensar los sonidos que usamos no son precisamente cuerdos ni lógicos cuando le hablamos a un bebé... cu, gue, agu, ajó, agugutata, dadada.  Pero solo con ellos nos podemos poner loquitos sin que ellos se burlen.


----------



## Bloodsun

s





Jonno said:


> Yo no sé si los niños de algún académico de la lengua decían ajo y por eso está en el diccionario... porque los de mi familia ninguno



No, no es que los bebés lo digan. "Ajó" es un sonido que hacen los humanos adultos en un inmaduro intento por hacerlos hablar. No sé si servirá para eso, pero sí es seguro que los hace reír (¿será de por nuestra cara de pavos?).

Los bebés hacen agu gu ta ta... balbucean. Y nosotros les hacemos el festejo.


----------



## Jonno

Ya, pero el caso es que estas cosas se hacen por intentar que los niños imiten el sonido. Si se dice ajo... es porque se pretende que digan ajo  Veo más lógico (y realmente lo veo hacer, no como lo de "ajo") decir a los niños balbuceos como gu gu ta ta imitándoles para conseguir que a su vez ellos nos imiten.


----------



## Narda McCarthy

Bloodsun said:


> s
> 
> No, no es que los bebés lo digan. "Ajó" es un sonido que hacen los humanos adultos en un inmaduro intento por hacerlos hablar. No sé si servirá para eso, pero sí es seguro que los hace reír (¿será de por nuestra cara de pavos?).
> 
> Los bebés hacen agu gu ta ta... balbucean. Y nosotros les hacemos el festejo.




Yo no creo que queramos hacerlos hablar, es que nosotros no sabemos qué decir y con ellos no tratamos de parecer inteligentes


----------



## Jonno

No creo que balbuceemos a los niños porque no sepamos qué decirles, lo que hacemos es repetir lo que ellos hacen y esperamos una respuesta de ellos en el mismo "idioma". Creando conversaciones, vínculos entre el bebé y los adultos  ... pero nos desviamos del tema.


----------



## Vampiro

Narda McCarthy said:


> Buenos días. Conocen ustedes la onomatopeya de los sonidos hechos por un recién nacido? Como se le llamaría? Gracias desde ya por su ayuda.


 
Depende... si es "por arriba" la onomatopeya más usada es "agú".
Si es "por abajo", sería "¡¡Prrrrrp!!" (o algo parecido).
_


----------



## duvija

Ekvintroj said:


> En realidad decirle "ajó" a un bebé es bastante común, pero... es medio ridículo.


 

Sí, es 'ajó' con acento en la vocal final. Y eso se hace mientras le tocás la perita al bebé y aguantás que te babee todos los dedos.

En Uruguay 'ajó' es MUY normal.


----------



## Lurrezko

[...]

[...]

A mí *ajo* también me suena natural: es lo que mi madre diría. Tengo la impresión de que en España es una manera castiza y algo anticuada de hacerles fiestas a los bebés.


----------



## AbogadaMadrid

Bloodsun said:


> Más bien: *ajó, ajó*
> 
> En cuanto a las mencionadas criaturas (cuyos sonidos son mucho menos patéticos que los nuestros al hablarles), suele "decirse" que los bebés hacen *agugutata*. Es como la señal identificatoria de un bebé (entiéndase, en el caso de que a un grandulote se le ocurra imitarlo), una onomatomeya múltiple...
> 
> 
> Saludos.


 
Yo creo que la onomatopeya más usada o que yo más conozco es "gugu-tata". Si buscas en google, verás que lo han utilizado tiendas de ropa de niños, guarderías infantiles, libros (hay uno llamado _Gugu-tata. Mi bebé ya habla)..._


----------



## ninux

Vampiro said:


> Depende... si es "por arriba" la onomatopeya más usada es "agú".
> Si es "por abajo", sería "¡¡Prrrrrp!!" (o algo parecido).
> _


¡Vampiro, tus intervenciones son siempre las mejores!  no paro de reír...
Se me ocurría que también las palabras *papá* y *mamá *derivan de sonidos emitidos por los niños, y son por lo tanto onomatopeyas...


----------



## k-in-sc

En realidad los recién nacidos no hacen muchos sonidos más allá de llorar. El balbuceo comienza hacia los 5-6 meses.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
"Agugú" es muy común por acá. En esa frase, reemplazaría "cues" —que imagino son "cúes"— por "agugúes".


----------

